

Wanted: Software Engineers. Reward: $12,000 - InfinityX0
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/wanted-software-engineers-reward-12000

======
InfinityX0
Dear Rand, if you get a software engineer from this submission, I expect a
check for $12k at my doorstep. Your friend, Ross.

Seriously, though, good luck. The SEO (and hopefully Hacker News) community
wishes you success in this recruitment.

~~~
randfish
If you made the link from the <http://www.seomoz.org/refer-an-engineer> page
using your email address, we actually would track it back to you (cool feature
of Jobvite - you can set it up to tweet/FB share/email links w/ your tracking
code).

But, of course, much appreciated. :-)

------
mhartl
I love that they list participation in 4chan as a plus, under "participation
in the social web"
([http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qw49Vfwo&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qw49Vfwo&page=Job%20Description&j=oBXDVfwQ)).

------
webwright
This is a smart idea. A lot of the best startups are using recruiters (who can
get $30k or more per hire). The noise level will be a LOT higher than a
recruiter, but it might be worth it. Hopefully Rand will write a post-mortem
on this.

~~~
randfish
I can definitely do that. As of 2 hours after the post, we've had a good
number of referrals and 3 applicants. Jobvite's system does a good job of
storing lots of interesting data, so hopefully I can share metrics in a
follow-up.

That might go on our dev blog (rather than the main blog) -
<http://devblog.seomoz.org/>

~~~
qeorge
Wow, didn't know you guys had a dev blog. Awesome!

------
netmau5
Pretty tempting offer even for the happily employed. Can I refer myself to the
job and get both sides?

~~~
danshapiro
From the post, it looks like the candidate gets $12k too.

~~~
ojbyrne
I think they're talking about ways to get both $12k amounts (for the referral
and the candidate).

------
absconditus
I will never refer a friend to an SEO company. Not even for $12,000.

------
pufuwozu
Here at Atlassian, we have a refer-a-mate scheme. If you refer someone, you
get a free flight to Sydney, Amsterdam or San Fransisco (or $2000):

<http://www.atlassian.com/about/careers/refer-a-mate.jsp>

You can also refer someone for a graduate position for $750:

<http://www.atlassian.com/about/careers/refer-a-grad.jsp>

------
krakensden
Here's a link to the actual posting:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qw49Vfwo&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qw49Vfwo&page=Job%20Description&j=oBXDVfwQ)

And on a related note, their job requirements are refreshing. They tell you
what they're using, and that they want some related experience, but don't make
a huge deal of 'AT LEAST 5 years in our language and framework combination'.

------
dark_c
Good luck with this. I am especially interested in the noise ratio. Reminds me
of a great "about hiring" article from Joel Spolsky:
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/FindingGreatDeveloper...](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/FindingGreatDevelopers.html)

------
baltcode
No H1-Bs?

~~~
ojbyrne
They do say "One more note: Candidates must be eligible to work in the US
(citizenship, green card, visa, etc)"

"visa" does seem to suggest some possibility.

~~~
baltcode
I don't know if that means they are open to H1B sponsorship or they mean you
somehow already have a visa that makes you eligible to work without them
sponsoring it. (I don't what that could be). That's why I asked, may be they
would like to respond.

~~~
metachris
With all the treats they surely have enough money to sponsor a lawyer for it.
The problem could be the time, as H1-B's often take several months to get
through (mine took about 3 and required lots of documentation).

The post looks like they are looking for someone _now_.

------
allwein
I think I'm going to fund my next startup on seomoz referrals!

